# Fitting OEM R32 brake disc in ECS Stage V calipers



## rickvw (Dec 28, 2004)

Do u know if this is possible???, I actually have a ECS Stage 5 bbk in my Audi 8p and the rotors started to crack a while ago, my pads are dying so I need a new set of pads too but I dont want to spend around 800 bucks in a new pair of ECS rotors..... Do u know if the OEM S3/R32 rotors fits fine to be a replacement of the 2 piece ECS rotors?? 

OEM rotors are $168.45 for both discs at ECStuning 
345mmx30mm rotors 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-R32_MKV--3.2/Braking/OEM/ES9679/ 


Ecs Stage 5 rotors are around $800 
352x32mm rotors 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-R32_MKV--3.2/Braking/ECS_Stage_5/ES7370/ 



This is the car: 










And this is why I want to change them: 










ANy help I´ll apreciatte it thanks!!


----------



## rickvw (Dec 28, 2004)

Really???? nobody knows?


----------



## Brendon1098 (Oct 17, 2008)

how about you call ECS and ask them if the dimensions are the same. I doubt they will be. I think i hear a bird tho... it keeps going *cheeeeep cheeeep cheeeep*  j/p


----------

